# Ventrimaculatus frog with sore.



## Guest (Jun 4, 2005)

I tried yet again to find a vet in my city, but when I asked if they had a vet at the practice who would see amphibians, I got the response "were not taking anymore lizards." 

So I went ahead and treated this guy with some silver sulfa-something or other. Should I quarantine him from his tank mates? It almost looks like an iinjury but the frogs being so lethargic. 

-Tad


----------



## vet_boy77 (Feb 10, 2005)

It looks like the wound is on the mid-flank in the picture. Is that correct? Is it more of a scrape or a bump? Sliver sulfadiazine cream (most likely what you are using, but there are other formulations), is good for scraps and bacterial skin issues. Quarentine will halp the frog recover with less stress, and decrease the risk if it a fight related injury. 
Other possibilities include a parasitic nodule, or fungal infection. If the frog is acting lethargic, I recommend a fecal check. Is the frog eating? Anything else out of the ordinary? 
Bet of luck.
John


----------

